# How to read share price on London Stock Exchange



## Happy Girl

If a share is listed on the london stock exchange as for example 1117.50 am I correct in saying that it is one thousand one hundred and seventeen pounds and fifty pence for one share? Am I reading this correctly? I hadn't realised that you could pay that kind of money for one share. Perhaps quite a bit more work and study to be done by me before delving into the stock market me thinks!!!!!!


----------



## efm

Happy Girl said:


> If a share is listed on the london stock exchange as for example 1117.50 am I correct in saying that it is one thousand one hundred and seventeen pounds and fifty pence for one share? Am I reading this correctly? I hadn't realised that you could pay that kind of money for one share. Perhaps quite a bit more work and study to be done by me before delving into the stock market me thinks!!!!!!


 
Nah! you're alright - prices on the London Stock Exchange, when quoted in GBP (actually GB*p* to be specific) are in pence - so the price above is £11.175 GBP

However, there is no limit on how high a share price can go in theory - eg Berkshire Hathaway Inc (Warren Buffet's company) is listed on the New York Stock Exchange at $125,400.00 US per share


----------



## Berni

The LSE mostly prices in pence sterling, so that example would probably be £11.1750 

There is more info here http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb/pricesnews/prices/priceshelp/


----------

